# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  هواتف Nokia قد تحصل على الوضع الليلي ” Night Mode ” الخاص بها

## mohamed73

بدأت بعض الشركات المصنعة للهواتف الذكية في إنشاء ” الأوضاع الليلة ”  الخاصة بها من أجل كاميرات هواتفها الذكية. يتضمن ذلك إستخدام القليل من  الخدع البرمجية لتحسين أداء الصور الملتقطة في البيئات المنخفضة الإضاءة.  قامت شركة جوجل بهذا الأمر مع هواتف Google Pixel الخاصة بها، وقد حاولت  سامسونج القيام بنفس الأمر مؤخرًا. والآن، يشير تقرير جديد إلى أن شركة HMD  Global Oy قد تكون على وشك إطلاق الوضع الليلي لهواتفها الذكية.
 من المتوقع أن تكشف شركة HMD Global Oy النقاب عن هاتف ذكي جديد تحت  العلامة التجارية Nokia في وقت لاحق من هذا الأسبوع، وقد تعلن أيضًا عن  ميزة ” الوضع الليلي ” الجديدة التي ستكون مماثلة لتلك الموجودة في تطبيق  Google Camera.
 حتى الإعلانات التشويقية التي نشرتها شركة HMD Global Oy على شبكة تويتر  للحدث المقرر عقده يوم 6 يونيو، تشير إلى إمكانية قدوم وضع ليلي جديد  لأجهزة الشركة. ومع ذلك، يظل من غير الواضح ما إذا كان هذا الوضع سيقتصر  على هواتف Nokia الجديدة أو ما إذا كانت الشركة الفنلندية ستجلبه أيضًا إلى  أجهزتها الحالية.
 حصلت ميزة الوضع الليلي ” Night Mode ” على الكثير من الثناء على  الأجهزة الأخرى، لذا فإن عشاق Nokia سيقدرون أن الشركة طورت شيئًا مماثلاً.  ومع ذلك، سيتعين علينا الإنتظار لمعرفة ما إذا كانت هذه الميزة ستقدم  نتائج مماثلة لتلك التي تقدمها ميزة Night Sight في هواتف Google Pixel.

----------

